# What would I need and where would I get it?



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

In your dreams? Seriously, those specs aren't even achieved by the $100,000 Tesla roadster, are you prepared to spend some major coin?


----------



## Ethros (Jul 2, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> In your dreams? Seriously, those specs aren't even achieved by the $100,000 Tesla roadster, are you prepared to spend some major coin?


Yes I'm prepared to spend that kind of money or I wouldnt have asked the question. 

SO advice please?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, do you need the vehicle to go 200 miles at 150mph, or just the occasional run to 150? In other words what would your average speed be?


----------



## Ethros (Jul 2, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> OK, do you need the vehicle to go 200 miles at 150mph, or just the occasional run to 150? In other words what would your average speed be?


Just the occasionl, I would be happy with anything over 100mph to be honest. Just want to get there fast


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Ethros said:


> Yes I'm prepared to spend that kind of money or I wouldnt have asked the question.
> 
> SO advice please?


150 mph would take a serious motor since the energy needed increases exponentially when the speed goes up. A very streamlined car (probably custom made) and one, possibly two, motor(s).

Only batteries that have the slightest chance to reach your goal is Lithium based (probaby Lithium Polymer since it seems to have best energy storage per weight) and I still doubt you can get both the speed and range at the same time.

Your biggest problems will be air resistance and battery weight. I wish you luck, I think you will need it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well that makes it a little easier. I was thinking this might be a race vehicle needing sustained speeds near 150 and I'm not sure that's currently possible.
I guess the best example of what you are looking for is the Tesla, 125 mph top speed and 220 mile range, and I think they use a system from AC propulsion http://www.acpropulsion.com/technology/prices.htm
I assume for the kind of money you are planning to spend you'd want an AC system with regen braking as opposed to DC without.


----------



## Ethros (Jul 2, 2008)

Just a random question what performance etc would this make 

SIEMENS 55KW FOOT MOUNTING (70HP)

400/690VOLTS

FRAME 250M

1475RPM​


----------



## Bugzuki (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is a little comparison. We build a Natural Gas/Electric Hybrid that weighed about 2200lbs. The car has an Electric motor in the front (100hp) and a Honda NG engine in the back (100hp). 

In a time trial we got a 0-60 time of 5.2 seconds. We never did an actual top speed, but I heard someone did make it to 100 once - before they backed off.

I would think if you were going to go for something fast you would want more then 70hp - that would probably be fun in an 1100lb car and would probably get you over 100 depending on gearing and aerodynamics, but....

If I were buying an inproduction electric motor and money was not an issue I would go with the Unique Mobility PowerPhase 150. Here is the data sheet: http://www.uqm.com/pdfs/PowerPhase150 _edited_.pdf

I think that right now most 100Hp drive systems are around $25,000.

Good luck


----------



## Ethros (Jul 2, 2008)

Bugzuki said:


> Here is a little comparison. We build a Natural Gas/Electric Hybrid that weighed about 2200lbs. The car has an Electric motor in the front (100hp) and a Honda NG engine in the back (100hp).
> 
> In a time trial we got a 0-60 time of 5.2 seconds. We never did an actual top speed, but I heard someone did make it to 100 once - before they backed off.
> 
> ...


I think he 150 is the way forward. I will have to email the company.


----------



## DarkStarModz (May 12, 2008)

Ethros, OK i got a few questions. First off where in the world would you be able to get up to 150mph except a race track or if your just taking it to the drag strip then there's no need for much range at all and actually if your looking for a 10second electric car then theres no need at all for it to get up to 150mph, because theres 10 second Ev's right now that do a quarter mile in 10sec and the top speed at the line is usually around 105mph but because electric motors have a higher acceleration curve you get to the end of the quarter mile just as fast as a gas vehicle but at a lower MPH. But if your looking for a daily drive EV with some pep to show off then just get a Tesla, if you got the money!! it will probably be cheaper and less of a headache.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

He can probably build one faster than he'll get one from Tesla. The waiting list is full and they are behind schedule.


----------



## Ethros (Jul 2, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> He can probably build one faster than he'll get one from Tesla. The waiting list is full and they are behind schedule.


Thats the idea  No point being on a forum like this if i'm just gonna buy one lol


----------



## darguy (Jun 21, 2008)

Ethros said:


> I think he 150 is the way forward. I will have to email the company.


 
So, what did they say? I'm also looking at the 150 but am still crunching numbers. What are they going for with controller these days?

Cheers!


----------



## kugmo (Oct 31, 2008)

absurd...lolz.!


----------



## darguy (Jun 21, 2008)

kugmo said:


> absurd...lolz.!


Which part is absurd, building a 'Tesla Class' electric, or the money that it would cost to do so?

Cheers!


----------



## 1clue (Jul 21, 2008)

I got a question about drag strip electrics.

Do they use just a big bank of capacitors, or do they actually use batteries? If they use batteries, I imagine their life expectancy is about 3 races.


Thanks.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Batteries. Either SLA like Hawker/Odyssey or lithium like A123 or Altairnano. High voltage packs that supposedly last quite well. Remember they are only discharged for a few seconds, probably only a small percentage of their capacity.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

The racers do ask for a lot from their batteries, but it's a short discharge, typically within the limits of what their battery configurations can sustain... though they do blow, sometimes with catastrophic fireworks. This is (sorta) how John Wayland came to be known as Plasma Boy


----------

